# C# und OPC



## david.ka (9 September 2005)

Hallo Leute,
habe noch ein kleines Problem bei einem bestehenden projekt.

und zwar habe ich mal ein c# programm entwickelt, welches mir über den Simatic OPC Server Daten ausliest.

Aufbau:

OnChange auf Var1

OnChange
{
wenn Var1 = 1 dann hole kompletten Datenblock (seperate Klasse, die den Datenblock holt, und in eine DB schreibt)
}

verwende dabei:
using OPCAutomation (glaub von MS)

Problem dabei ist, dass die Dateien opcdaserver.exe und scores7.exe nach einiger Zeit eine enorm hohe speicherauslastung haben.

weiß jemand wieso das so ist? bzw. hat jemand ein kleines Skript in c# oder vb.net in dem es nicht zu solchen Symptomen kommt?

bin über jede Antwort dankbar!

Grüße
DaviD


----------



## seeba (13 September 2005)

Hallo,

ich benutz dies hier:
http://www.codeproject.com/dotnet/opcdotnet.asp

Habe in einem Dienst  mit MySQL- und OPC-Verbindung um die 30MB Speichernutzung! Das Framework ist halt recht gierig! Aber heutzutage kein Problem mehr, oder etwa doch?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## david.ka (15 September 2005)

Hallo seeba,
danke für den Link. hat mir ziemlich weitergeholfen.

thx nochmal.


Gruß
David


----------

